# Debate societies



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any English language debate societies existing here, preferably political or artistic debate with serious people that really want a good debate rather than an excuse to just hang out in a pub and meet some new people. Do any such societies exist?

I know usually universities have things like that, but then I am unsure if it exists in English and if non-university students are welcome?

I know I could put an announcement on Loquo or so, but I am a bit wary of that because that site is full of people who are not being serious and who probably don't give a damn about anything artistic or political. I'm looking for people to have serious debates with, obviously it's nice to make friends meanwhile but that is not the primary goal of my request.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gerrit said:


> I was wondering if there are any English language debate societies existing here, preferably political or artistic debate with serious people that really want a good debate rather than an excuse to just hang out in a pub and meet some new people. Do any such societies exist?
> 
> I know usually universities have things like that, but then I am unsure if it exists in English and if non-university students are welcome?
> 
> I know I could put an announcement on Loquo or so, but I am a bit wary of that because that site is full of people who are not being serious and who probably don't give a damn about anything artistic or political. I'm looking for people to have serious debates with, obviously it's nice to make friends meanwhile but that is not the primary goal of my request.



Pity we don't live nearer, Gerrit. I've just decided to chuck in my political/employment rights laws/education activities in the UK as regular commuting was getting to be a drag....but how I miss a good discussion about serious and current issues. OH and I differ on a few things but nothing to debate about.
I love a good friendly argument and hate being agreed with all the time (that sounds crazy but you'll know what I mean). You're a good person to discuss things with plus we have shared experiences...Prague!!
You're right about net forums...too many oddballs.
I really don't know what to suggest.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well you could always start a debate on the forum, we havent had one of those for a while...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Well you could always start a debate on the forum, we havent had one of those for a while...


Have we not 

Well informed researched debate perhaps you are right. But there have been some good discussions with some conclusions if you weed out the normal dross 

But Gerrit I think it is a tough ask to find something in Spain to meet your needs. It would have to be an international debating society. Guess the only answer would be to form one and see how it goes.

I remember participating in hot air baloon debates years ago. Providing there was a good controller/chairperson they were great fun not that I remember not having to leap to a certain death ever 

I guess hot air baloon debates might work well here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Have we not
> 
> Well informed researched debate perhaps you are right. But there have been some good discussions with some conclusions if you weed out the normal dross
> 
> ...


why not start one in the Lounge?

you'd reach a wider audience


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you'd reach a wider audience


Xabia is that a good thing?  

OK lets give it a go. Lets get a topic for our balloon crew. A topic relevant to Spanish immigrants like us. Any suggestions ????

And Mary and Gerritt will be the first in the balloon ? 

Sorry Gerritt thinking about it robbing your thread here. I'll start another one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Xabia is that a good thing?
> 
> OK lets give it a go. Lets get a topic for our balloon crew. A topic relevant to Spanish immigrants like us. Any suggestions ????
> 
> ...


yeah I think a wider audience would be great!

also in the Lounge we might not all so be well 'known' so less preconceptions on our personalities - decisions would be made purely on the 'argument'


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know if such things won't exist here, especially since Catalunya is a political can of worms if you know what I mean. People often have a quite strong opinion (one side or another) and don't shun debating from time to time. There is the language barrier of course but that's why I was wondering if the universities don't run such debating groups in Engish? My first bet would be that IF it exists, it has to be found somewhere in the academical world. Or maybe a political party but then those will likely to run their debates in Spanish or Catalan.


Online? It can work, but there's a lot of "if"s. It can work if everyone involved is up for a serious debate with respect for opinions other than their own. I used to moderate a political forum about Belgian politics. In the end I found myself very frustrated with the amount of really racist persons venting their propaganda of hatred on the forum, meanwhile I as a moderator had to very carefully pick my words when replying to it because a moderator should never get carried away himself, and on top of that other forum members started to PM me asking when the one person will be banned or why we didn't ban him yet ... It was a really tough call to keep debates going in a pleasant atmosphere without starting to sanction frequently and appear as if you're trying to censor some members of the forum. Meanwhile I had to sometimes apply self-censorship because if I had been honest about my own opinions (politically I mean, not about other members) I just knew some of the others would reply with more racist propaganda.

I think debates are better done face to face when people cannot hide behind a nickname and avatar... And when you can debate on a more personal level.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Online? It can work, but there's a lot of "if"s.


O so true but I think here we could have fun and not serious open debate. The whole balloon thing keeps it tight, controlled and fun. (appreciating that was not what you were looking for).

The thing I liked most was having to present a case I disagreed with. Now that shows off (or not) your skills.

I'd also ban pms on the debate. If you can't say it openly don't say it at all.

As an example each balloon member states their case in 200 words. Then balloon members can ask one question of another balloon member. Then anyone can vote. Then we toss the losers overboard (I bet doggy could come up with a suitable graphic for that) 

After that people can post what they like within forum rules (post debate banter) 

But the first rule and the last rule is "It's just a bit of fun " even if the arguments are found to be interesting and even meaningful


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

The 200 word restriction makes explaining your opinion on something quite impossible ; I agree with most of the other things you said though 

So if you wanna go for it ... Prepare for my socialist lament 

(Meanwhile, to not stray too far off the original topic intention, please do let me know if a real life debate society does exist here in Catalunya)


----------

